# Toronto Coral Expo 2014



## CoralExpo

*Who we are:*

Here at The Coral Expo, we are just a couple of saltwater aquarium enthusiasts and hobbyists looking to add our own spin to the growing industry. We have over 10 years of experience in the hobby, a number of successful and unsuccessful tank builds under our belts, and a slew of personal and business connections in the industry. Our company engages in a wide variety of activities such as visiting the LFS in the GTA in search of great deals, to collecting uber rare creatures and corals, or even just chatting up with fellow hobbyist. Some of you have done business with us in the pasts as we do like to buy, sell and trade locally with others. Nonetheless, we are sure that this venture will allow us to meet and greet more, if not all, members and vendors of the community.

*Our Mission:*

The Coral Expo is a young and imaginative professional planning team aimed at providing local saltwater hobbyists with an exciting event that will have different vendors from all over displaying their best fish, corals and dry-good products. We are first and foremost true saltwater hobby enthusiasts who view ourselves as members of the local saltwater community. We look forward to working closely with both vendors and members of the community in order to host an event that will truly be something to remember.

*The Toronto Coral Expo 2014: *

So for our very first event, we are in the process of planning the next frag buy/sell/trade event to kick off the busy reefing season. This event will be similar to last year's "toronto fragfest", where a variety of different vendors will be selling goodies to the public. We are excited to take on the task of providing our fellow hobbyists with an event that will have something for everybody.

Please bare with us as we are still in the initial stages of planning. We will keep this thread updated with the latest and greatest news regarding this event.

For more information, please visit us at http://thecoralexpo.com/ and sign up to receive email updates.


----------



## nc208082

This is awesome


----------



## KeystoneAquatics

This is great! Following along for sure.


----------



## BIGSHOW

Who exactly are the "saltwater enthusiasts" that make up the coral expo team?


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Yes, who is the Dynamic Duo?

Also once we sign up can you send vendor information once made available.


----------



## CoralExpo

*Introduction*



BIGSHOW said:


> Who exactly are the "saltwater enthusiasts" that make up the coral expo team?





aquatic_expressions said:


> Yes, who is the Dynamic Duo?


Well that was quite rude of me wasn't it? I Just jumped straight to the point without formally introducing myself. Please excuse my excitement.

My name is Jose (*immafool*), and I'm an alcoholic (oops, wrong forum), I mean I'm a saltwater aquarium nut.
I've been in the hobby for about 10 years now. I started out with a small 5 gal simple setup, then upgraded to a 10 gal, then to a 30 gal, and so on and so forth (I'm sure you all know the deal). Through the years, I have bought, sold, and traded with many of you through this forum. The largest system I've set up was a 120 gal display with a 90 gal sump. It was my pride and joy and then I had to tear it down (breakups are brutal). So I've been tankless for about 6 months now. This winter will actually be the first winter since I've started reefing, that I haven't had a fish tank to go home to every night. So with all this free time on my hands, I figured 'why not plan a fragging event?'

My planning partner, Mike (*proper*), is a buddy of mine who was fortunate (or unfortunate) enough to get bit hardcore by the saltwater fish bug. About 3 years ago I decided to give him a 15 gallon tank to get his feet wet in this hobby, but little did i know this guy would go nuts and build a 90 gallon cube with a all of the bells and whistles. To this day, his still annoys his girlfriend with the same question every weekend "Can we go coral shopping?".

Never the less, we are just two enthusiast who enjoy the hobby, community and experience of owning a small piece of the ocean.


----------



## CoralExpo

aquatic_expressions said:


> Also once we sign up can you send vendor information once made available.


Hey, we are currently fine tuning the final details of this event. As soon as we are ready, we will be reaching out to all of the vendors with more information.

We promise that more information is on its way soon... We are just as excited about the next fragging event as the rest of you are!

But for now, what we can tell you is that we are looking to have this event, tentatively on *November 16, 2014*. again this date may be subject to change, but we are really hoping to have this event on that day.

Again, we will be posting up more details on this thread as soon as they are finalized.

Thanks!


----------



## Taipan

Nice.....Good luck guys.


----------



## notclear

Initially I thought that you Red has something to do with this!


----------



## Taipan

Nah....I've been just too busy lately. These two guys have their hearts in the right place. This should turn out nicely for everyone. 

If I do, do something in the future - I'll attach my name to it.


----------



## Bayinaung

so what happened to the one from last year?


----------



## Bullet

Looking forward to the event !!


----------



## matti2uude

I hope the date changes because I have to work that day.


----------



## vaporize

Good luck & thanks for organizing


----------



## notclear

Most likely your wish has come true.



matti2uude said:


> I hope the date changes because I have to work that day.


----------



## noy

sounds cool - thanks for organizing!


----------



## uniboob

excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NovaRaven

Amen to this! Thanks for organizing and looking forward to this.


----------



## CoralExpo

Thanks for everyone's support on this event. We are currently in the process of getting a list of vendors as well as finalizing the date and location of the event. 

We are pretty excited to get this going!


----------



## fireangel

Count me in for this one as a vendor!


----------



## CoralExpo

fireangel said:


> Count me in for this one as a vendor!


Thanks! We will have more details for you next week once we finalize the venue


----------



## CoralExpo

Just wanted to thank the community and vendors for their overwhelming support so far, We have been working hard to try to make this event something to remember.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Please send me info to be a vendor at the show


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Anymore info available? November is just around the corner.


----------



## CoralExpo

Hey Guys,

Sorry for the delay, we are currently just waiting on confirmation from a venue. We should have more information avail tonight or tomorrow morning for you guys!

Thanks alot!


----------



## Patwa

excellent...can't wait!


----------



## CoralExpo

*Its Official!*

Hey guys just wanted to share the good news we have finalized the venue for the event! We are still working on building the vendor list, but please feel free to spread the word about this event to the community and any vendors you may come across.










Event Details:

DATE: November 23, 2014
LOCATION: Franklin Horner Community Centre
ADDRESS: 432 Horner Ave Etobicoke, ON
TIME: 12PM - 5PM
PRICE: $5.00 Per Person Children Under 12 are FREE!

MORE DETAILS TO COME! 
PLEASE CONTACT US FOR ANY VENDOR INQUIRES AT 
[email protected]​


----------



## nc208082

Yay its in etobicoke


----------



## matti2uude

I'm glad I'm off that day.


----------



## Bayinaung

damn! it's in my hood and I may not be able to attend!


----------



## Bullet

Bayinaung said:


> damn! it's in my hood and I may not be able to attend!


Let me know what you are considering and I can pick up for you


----------



## Bayinaung

Bullet said:


> Let me know what you are considering and I can pick up for you


Ur awesome man. I'll browse vendor lists n let i know close 2 date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralExpo

*Progress*

Just to keep you all updated

Our website is almost done we should have it up either today or tomorrow.

Also we have been filling up our vendor spots and should have a vendor list for you by the end of this week. We are hoping to have both dry good vendors as well as coral vendors at the show.

Also there will be an area set up for everyone to hang around and talk to each other in the community.

For those of you who have instagram or facebook please feel free to follow us for any updates

Instagram TheCoralExpo
Facebook TheCoralExpo


----------



## NovaRaven

Dang!! I have to get a bigger tank! Thanks for organizing!


----------



## fireangel

I look forward to seeing everyone there! now let the count down begin.


----------



## jeef

Interested in joining as a vendor. Ping me, please!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

Payment sent.

We are looking forward to the event. 

It seems very well organized so far!


----------



## notclear

CoralExpo said:


> Just to keep you all updated
> 
> Our website is almost done we should have it up either today or tomorrow.


Still waiting ....


----------



## CoralExpo

*update*

Hey guys and gals, just a small update to announce. Our vendor list is filling up quickly, and we have the following confirmed:

- Mad Jelly Corals
- Frag Box
- Reef Hero Corals
- R2O Aquariums
- Aquatic Expressions
- Canada Corals
- Kaotic Aquatics
- Reefer Tees
- MAST

We do still have some spots available, so if you would like to be a vendor at this event please feel free to send any inquiries via pm or email ([email protected]).

For those planning to come join us on the event day, some key things to note:

- 5$ cover at the door (this includes entry to the event and a chance to win one of our door prizes)
- parking is FREE
- snacks and beverages will be available for purchase
- ATM machine is located across the street

We hope to see you all there!


----------



## NovaRaven

Is there a website available for us to gawk at for the time being??


----------



## CoralExpo

It will be up tonight for sure!


----------



## CoralExpo

*www.thecoralexpo.com*

We're Officially live!

We will be adding the remainder of the vendors who have signed up to be a part of our show

www.thecoralexpo.com


----------



## notclear

Hmm, where are some of the usual suspects such as AK, Fragcave, Kraken, J_T, etc.?


----------



## CoralExpo

notclear said:


> Hmm, where are some of the usual suspects such as AK, Fragcave, Kraken, J_T, etc.?


We have updated the site with more vendors that have signed up. Unfortunately AK Kraken and J_T will be unable to attend this event. I will continue to update the site as more vendors confirm. We are still waiting on a few Vendors to confirm with us


----------



## notclear

Any sweepstake prizes from vendors?


----------



## CoralExpo

notclear said:


> Any sweepstake prizes from vendors?


Yes there will be. They will be announced shortly


----------



## CoralExpo

*Floorplan*

Hey guys just to keep everyone updated we will be posting our floorplan this weekend!


----------



## J_T

I will be there at the MAST table. I have too much going on to prepare for this show as well. Nothing personal. 

If you need to chat plastic, i will be around. I have already been asked to bring a few things with me for others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals

That's too bad. I've extended the invitation to our french neighbor just a few hours ago and already a lot of them has expressed the interest of doing a road trip just to attend this Toronto Coral Expo.   


Might just be a bigger turn out than expected? 

I'm doing my best to motivate them to come and to check it out by giving them little teasers and updates from our vendors for the upcoming event


----------



## altcharacter

Ewwwwww!!!! French!!!!


----------



## CoralExpo

manhtu said:


> That's too bad. I've extended the invitation to our french neighbor just a few hours ago and already a lot of them has expressed the interest of doing a road trip just to attend this Toronto Coral Expo.
> 
> Might just be a bigger turn out than expected?
> 
> I'm doing my best to motivate them to come and to check it out by giving them little teasers and updates from our vendors for the upcoming event


Thanks Manhtu for spreading the word!

We have been going around the GTA dropping off our flyers to LFS to help get the word around. But everyone knows the best way to spread the word is by word of mouth.

Also i'm sure our vendors won't disappoint and will have a ton of frags/corals for everyone.

I'm excited to see that room lit up with all tank lights!


----------



## Bullet

The more attendees the better 

Thanks again for organizing this much anticipated event !


----------



## teemee

Will Mops.ca and/or Aquatic Inspirations be there?


----------



## CoralExpo

teemee said:


> Will Mops.ca and/or Aquatic Inspirations be there?


Hey Teemee

AI and mops are not going to be able to attend the event. We have added more vendors to the website and should have the floorplan published sometime today.


----------



## fireangel

any update on the floor plan for the event?


----------



## CoralExpo

*The FloorPlan is In*

Sorry for the delay guys, we were just waiting on confirmation from a couple of vendors prior to releasing the floorplan

Never the less here it is. It might change a little bit as a couple of vendors have yet to confirm.

For a full list of our vendor please visit Vendor List










Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## fireangel

the show is one week away, who else is getting excited for this one?
any update on door prizes?


----------



## Crayon

Me me me me me! We have a car pool going, better not snow.


----------



## NVES

I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## CoralExpo

*1 Week Away!! Raffle Prizes*

Hey guys the show is 1 Week Away! Anyone excited? because i know i am.

We have started posting some of the prizes we will have for our raffle, Our vendors have been kind enough to donate these prizes for the raffle.

If you would like to see these prizes please visit

Raffle Prizes!

We will be uploading them as the show gets closer!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

First time doing a show... Super excited but I'm very nervous too... lol

My raffle prize may change as I'm waiting to receive some dry goods but as of right now it will be a $25.00 Gift Card.


----------



## Crayon

Ah Jay,
You will be your charming self, so no issues, you will be fine. As long as you've left the dog at home.  Just have your handy Square reader so that when we've all spent the cash in our pockets, we can use plastic.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Crayon said:


> Ah Jay,
> You will be your charming self, so no issues, you will be fine. As long as you've left the dog at home.  Just have your handy Square reader so that when we've all spent the cash in our pockets, we can use plastic.


Unfortunately I will not be using my card reader as I recently switched banks and I don't believe it will be set up on time  So make sure everyone brings cash  Also Tango wont be coming to the show:










He doesn't have any manners


----------



## NVES

What is the rule of thumb - all cash or will some vendors take credit?
Also how much are the raffle tickets? 

Just trying to ensure I bring enough cash with me.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## aquatic_expressions

NVES said:


> What is the rule of thumb - all cash or will some vendors take credit?
> Also how much are the raffle tickets?
> 
> Just trying to ensure I bring enough cash with me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Aaron


Bring as much cash as you are willing to spend then add an extra $100 to your budget as most don't follow budget anyways 

I do believe some of the Vendors will have square Payment available and some may even accept debit.

However this time I will only be accepting cash


----------



## Crayon

aquatic_expressions said:


> Also Tango wont be coming to the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have any manners


Gotta love that dog..........junk and all!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Crayon said:


> Gotta love that dog..........junk and all!


Older pic and that was a freebie


----------



## J_T

I will have my square with me (always do) if a vendor without one needs, we can work something out. I dont mind playing the middle man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

aquatic_expressions said:


> Older pic and that was a freebie


LMAO!!

Ok, focus!
Coral expo.
Coral expo.

Is there Internet in the room? You could always bring a notebook and do on the spot etransfers. But that might take too much time. Cash is good.


----------



## J_T

Crayon said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> Ok, focus!
> 
> Coral expo.
> 
> Coral expo.
> 
> Is there Internet in the room? You could always bring a notebook and do on the spot etransfers. But that might take too much time. Cash is good.


You can do those on smart phones  as well as paypal invoices! If people really want to spend their money, there are ways 

Just need to keep in mind, not all vendors are willing to eat the charges that come with these methods of paying. So, be prepared to have a few extra % added to the total to cover them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simba

Free parking? anyone?


----------



## CoralExpo

simba said:


> Free parking? anyone?


Hey Simba, yes parking for this event will be *FREE*

We will post more details regarding the venue (parking, entrance, etc) shortly.

thanks!!!


----------



## fireangel

I will have my square reader on me in case any one wishes to use credit at my booth. I can not wait to see some old faces and meet lots of new people!
Don't worry Jay, this is only my second show so I am rather new to this as well.


----------



## CoralExpo

*More Prizes!!*

Hey guys we have recently added more prizes for our raffle to take a look at them please click the following link below

RAFFLE PRIZES


----------



## larrysy

How does the raffle work? Do we have to wait till the end of the event?


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I will be bringing in Salinity, Reef Crystals, Ecotech Glues and some other Aquavitro Products that I personally use on my aquarium! Pricing will be great!


----------



## CoralExpo

*3 Days Away!! Raffle Details*


----------



## J_T

Having seen this at most shows, you should clarify if you need to be present to win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

J_T said:


> Having seen this at most shows, you should clarify if you need to be present to win.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't that how raffles work? Like always? Seems like it would be a lot of work to track down otherwise.


----------



## J_T

I agree. But for some reason, there are people attending the show that feel otherwise.... Figured if they made it official, it would cut down some of the bitching.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireangel

I agree with you JT, make it known and you will have less problems.


----------



## corpusse

So you have to stay 4 hours for the raffle? 

Maybe I'm wrong but judging by the floor plan it does not seem very big. Obviously if you're going you probably plan on going early to get the best picks.


----------



## CoralExpo

*More Raffle Details!!!!*

At this years event, it has been decided to use a ballot ticketing system, where individuals can purchase a ballot (1 for 2$ or 3 for 5$) and are required to fill it out (name and contact information). We will have a station set up (table, chairs, pens, pencils, etc) for this. By using this ballot system, individuals *DO NOT* have to be present in order to win a prize!

Some of our kind vendors have provided the event with some Gift Cards that can be used at the event. We will be raffling off these prizes at *2:30pm*. ***

As for coral or equipment prizes, these will be raffled off at *4pm*.

Winners will be announced at the time of raffle, and if the individual is not present, we will contact them to arrange a pick up at a later date.

Hope to see you all there!!!

*** _please note that Gift Cards are only valid at the show, so Gift Card raffle winners* MUST BE *there at 2:30pm to redeem the prize_


----------



## J_T

And there it is! Clear as can be.


And yes. Most raffles at shows are towards the ends. It keeps people there, and as such, the vendors can hopefully make some extra money in sales. MACNA that I have been to, the raffle you must be there, and its over an hour to draw all the numbers sometimes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralExpo

*Instagram Contest*










See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Crayon

Let the madness begin! See everyone this afternoon. Happy hunting.


----------



## Taipan

*Thanks so much....*

Gentlemen.....a job well done. Thanks for organizing. Cheers.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Thank you for a great show and awesome vendors. 

I want to point out the amount of work that each and every vendor has to put and in most cases even the amount of risk of losing corals. Although most travelled well some vendors had to travel up to 16 hours just to get to the show so special shout out to the sleeping giant corals. Also special shout out to the organizers and volunteers. It was a lot of work but I'm glad I was a part of this show


----------



## fury165

Had a fun day and picked up a few nice corals for my daughter's Pico. Congrats on a great event organizers and vendors both


----------



## noy

thanks for organizing - great event!


----------



## NovaRaven

The madness began, the madness occurred, and sadly, the madness has ended. Looking forward again to the next event! Also I look forward to seeing everyone's good company! Cheers to everyone and especially to the organizers. Please take the stage and take a bow!


----------



## larrysy

Some photos from the expo -


----------



## tom g

*hey*

how about some photos of what u guys got so guys like me can drool on what I missed ...... pics or its not true....................lets see em fellow reefers ......................


----------



## aquatic_expressions

larrysy said:


> Some photos from the expo -


Latin Fever Pics


----------



## zoapaly

CoralExpo said:


> Thanks! We will have more details for you next week once we finalize the venue





larrysy said:


> Some photos from the expo -


Alex where did you get your T shirt ? Looking kool


----------



## CoralExpo

*Thanks!!!*

First and foremost, we would like to thank everybody that came out to support us yesterday. We had a blast and we hope you all did too!!!

To the volunteers and the helpers, the event would not have went as smoothly as it did without all of you! We cannot express how thankful we are to have such an amazing support team behind us.
*(note to future event planners, having a strong support staff is one of the keys to a successful event).

To the vendors, thank you for all the prize donations and supporting the event. Each vendor had something different to offer, from "cherry" pieces to un-believable pricing. It was a pleasure doing business with all of you.

Another special thank you goes out to everybody that came out yesterday. When we first started talking about planning this event, we wanted to do it for the sw community. Being reef geeks ourselves, we wanted to plan an event with the hobbyist in mind. Our main goals were to 1) make it cheap (5$/admission) so that people had more $ to spend on corals and to 2) fill the place up with the best vendors. 2 for 2 on our first try, not bad =)

We hope everybody walked out of the Coral Expo with a smile on their face and coral goodies in hand!!

Thanks,
The Coral Expo Team

PS: we walked away from the expo with some "cherry" pieces in hand, but before we show you ours, we want to see yours =)


----------



## FragCave

First I would like to thank the organizers they did a great job puttting this event together in such a short time count on me for the next one.
Thumps up for Sleeping Giant corals that came from so far to participate in this event Im aware that they lost most of their live stock during the trip but still managed to set up and make the best of it.
I hope everyone had a blast as I did is always good to see some familiar faces and get to talk about what we like and live for...Live the salt life!!!!!
Larry great pictures..yeah Josh Latin fever..
Zoapaly Im surprise you did not come to the event to pick some cherries.... I would give you one of the tshirts......
Cheers guys and thanks for the support!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireangel

Thank you to the organizers and volunteers for an amazing time! It was a very well done event. You can count on me for future shows for sure!
Thank you to my fellow vendors for making the show as good as it was. It's always fun vending along side you guys, we are both competitors and friends it seams.
Finally tanks you to every one that came to the show! With out you there is no reason to have a show. I hope to see you again in the future!
Now on to some pictures. I was to busy to take more then the one. Also 3 of the pieces I managed to get at the show!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals

Here is one of the two pieces i
I got from the expo


----------



## noy

Just curious how the light stands used in the below pictures were made (or bought). They would be perfect for my frag tank to move the MH up a bit.


----------



## J_T

Pvc/abs some painted them, others leave them as is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireangel

My stand is 1 1/2 abs pipe. It is not glued for easy transport but could be glued for a permanent set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noy

J_T said:


> Pvc/abs some painted them, others leave them as is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fireangel said:


> My stand is 1 1/2 abs pipe. It is not glued for easy transport but could be glued for a permanent set up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, they look metallic from the pics.


----------



## altcharacter

I made mine from 3/4" and found that they worked amazing!

Great show!


----------

